# PROBLEMS WITH THE BOARD POST UP HERE! > MESSAGE BOARD PROBLEMS >  what happened to the 'mark all posts as read' button

## symatech

so whered it go?

----------


## KeyMastur

See Quick Links at the top ?? Click on that and a dropdown menu will appear - Mark Forums Read

----------

